# growfs with RAID 1



## monarckco (Feb 17, 2012)

We are currently upgrading our servers hard drives (40GB -> 320GB) and after rebuilding them with RAID, all that's left is to *growfs* the system.  I've never done this before, so I'd like to confirm a few things before I test it out.

Are these the correct steps to take for growfs?
(ad0 = harddrive, ad0s1 = disk, ad0s1f = /usr (what I want to grow)).

Login as root under single-user mode.
Modify disk size with *fdisk -u /dev/ad0*.
Edit the slice size with *disklabel -e /dev/ad0s1*.
Use *growfs -s [size] /dev/ad0s1f*.

Also, does doing this on a RAID 1 setup change anything? Will it automatically reflect in the secondary drive as well or do I need to do it a second time for it?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------

